# Possible to get rid of 500 points?



## swiftyman (Jun 20, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has gotten rid of a smal amount of points. I may buy another ownership that will put me over a dues tier by 500, not sure if I'd have to pay the transfer fee, or if someone would value them enough to take them in exchange for the WM fee. 

I may keep them too, but I could rent 500 for less than the extra dues would cost. 

Just trying to figure out options if I decide to buy it.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm pretty sure you can only transfer in increments of 1000.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 21, 2018)

Or you could add 2000 credits to bring you up to the next break point


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 21, 2018)

I think to buy 2000 points she would have to search out someone wanting to reduce but not eliminate their ownership.  I don't think I have ever seen less than 6000 for sale in the various marketplaces.

On the other hand, she could buy 7000 to get to the top of a bracket.


----------



## swiftyman (Jun 23, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> I think to buy 2000 points she would have to search out someone wanting to reduce but not eliminate their ownership.  I don't think I have ever seen less than 6000 for sale in the various marketplaces.
> 
> On the other hand, she could buy 7000 to get to the top of a bracket.



I am a he 

I did consider trying to find someone with an 8k contract that would like to drop down to 6k, and have also had someone suggest giving back 500 points to ovation. 

Right now, buying another 7000 is off the table (unless I get another amazing deal) until I close escrow and make sure I like, and can use, the worldmark system. 

I do t have any reason to believe that I wont be happy, and I'm honestly not sure if worldmark would let me give away 500 points or if it would have to be 1000.


----------

